
Music streaming has a nearly undetectable fraud problem - winta
http://qz.com/615359/steady-chunks-of-money-are-being-quietly-illicitly-stolen-from-music-streaming/
======
jjn2009
This problem plagues a lot of sites actually. Create an empty profile on a
site like soundcloud, do nothing with it, the click farmers will still find
you and follow you to masquerade their true targets (their clients who paid
for follows). Even though soundcloud isn't paying them there is still
incentive to click fraud, even facebook is known to have this issue, and
twitter.

------
simplexion
Fraudulent traffic? So if I use Ad Nauseum plug-in in Firefox that is fraud?

